# Grandblue fantasy the animation Ep 13 Question



## Dan Miller (Mar 1, 2018)

Was watching the Series Grandblue fantasy the animation until I got to EP 13 and I wonder WTF they change the Main character Gran to a female character and they did this to the special EP too. My question is why did they do that? I never seen this before in anime at the last EP and I watch a lot of anime shows.


----------

